# What age to stop breeding a doe?



## mini lop luva

Hello 

I havent been on here for a while been very busy but i was wondering what age should you stop breeding does 1,2,3 ?? thank you xxx


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

It all depends on the individual doe.
She's lost 2 or 3 consecutive litters
She looses condition and she doesn't recover after a 2 or 3 month break
She does not conceive after 4 or 5 breeding attempts
She becomes intolerant of her litters when about 3 to 4 weeks old.
Doe's can produce and raise healthy litters even at 5 or 6 years of age... as long as none of the above are an issue. It just depends on that particular doe.


----------



## TinysMom

*mini lop luva wrote: *


> Hello
> 
> I havent been on here for a while been very busy but i was wondering what age should you stop breeding does 1,2,3 ?? thank you xxx


SunnieBunnie gave you some great answers and I agree with her. My plans are to rehome my does by the age of two and a half or three. Sometimes I may rehome them with breeders who need to better their stock and the doe will be an improvement for them. In other cases, I will have does neutered and then placed in homes as pets. A lot of my decisions will be based upon the doe herself too. Some of my does like having babies around and are miserable when they don't have babies or are pregnant. These are the does that will go to other breeders. Other does....won't mind stop being breeders....so they will become pets.

In another 18 months or so, Miss Bea will become neutered and forever be a house bunny with run of our home. She will live her life with us as a pet.

I hope this helps!

Peg

P.S. I'll neuter them so they don't get cancer. Yes- I may lose money on the deal - but I feel like these does have earned the right to a life as a pet....hopefully a long life as a pet!


----------

